# El cambio climático actual está relacionado con



## Oceanboy

Hola amigos,

Me gustaría traducir lo siguiente poniendo énfasis en cómo decir “ está relacionado con” en Alemán.

La frase es: el clima de la Tierra no es constante más bien variable como lo demuestran las investigaciones científicas. Sin embargo el cambio climático actual está directamente RELACIONADO con las actividades humanas.
Ahora lo intento yo:

Das Erdklima ist nicht Konstant sondern variabel wie wissenchaftliche Untersuchungen zeigen. Der aktuelle Klimawandel hängt direkt zusammen mit menschlichen Aktivitäten.

Muchas gracias por su ayuda y sugerencias!


----------



## Tonerl

Oceanboy said:


> Das Erdklima ist nicht _*konstan*_t, sondern variabel wie wissenchaftliche Untersuchungen zeigen. Der aktuelle Klimawandel hängt direkt zusammen mit menschlichen Aktivitäten.



_*también:

está directamente RELACIONADO con algo:
steht in direktem Zusammenhang mit etwas*_

Das Erdklima ist nicht konstant sondern variabel wie _*wissenschaftliche*_ Untersuchungen zeigen. _*Der aktuelle Klimawandel "steht jedoch in direktem Zusammenhang" mit menschlichen Aktivitäten.*_

Saludos


----------



## Oceanboy

Hola Tonerl, muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta.

De hecho, si encontré esta fórmula en el diccionario pero algunos alemanes tal vez la encuentren muy formal.
Entiendo que la frase en sí es también algo formal pero tal vez me podrías sugerir otras formas de expresar esta idea algo menos formal?
También encontré “ mit etwas verbunden “ que piensas ?


----------



## Tonerl

der aktuelle Klimawandel_* wird von vielen Aktivitäten der  Menschen*_ (das Beeinflussen der Konzentration von Treibhausgasen/ durch Reisen mit dem Auto/Flugzeug oder Ernährung) _*verursacht.*_

der aktuelle Klimawandel ist mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit _*auf den von  Menschen verstärkten Treibhauseffekt zurückzuführen etc...*_


----------



## eno2

Oceanboy said:


> Das Erdklima ist nicht Konstant sondern variabel wie wissenchaftliche Untersuchungen zeigen. Der aktuelle Klimawandel *hängt direkt zusammen mit *menschlichen Aktivitäten.


 Einfach und gut genug für mich. 



Tonerl said:


> der aktuelle Klimawandel_* wird von vielen Aktivitäten der  Menschen*_ (das Beeinflussen der Konzentration von Treibhausgasen/ durch Reisen mit dem Auto/Flugzeug oder Ernährung) _*verursacht.*_
> 
> der aktuelle Klimawandel ist mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit _*auf den von  Menschen verstärkten Treibhauseffekt zurückzuführen etc...*_


Warum so weit abweichen von der Original?


----------



## Tonerl

eno2 said:


> Warum so weit abweichen _*vom (von dem) Original?*_





Oceanboy said:


> Entiendo que la frase en sí es también algo formal pero_* tal vez me podrías sugerir otras formas de expresar esta idea algo menos formal?*_



_*Auch für mich war der Originalsatz vollkommen in Ordnung*_, wie man (ganz oben) an meinem grünen "Haken" unschwer erkennen kann !!!

Verstanden ?


----------



## eno2

Tonerl said:


> Verstanden ?



Warum soll ich das denn nicht verstanden/kapiert  haben?
¿Por qué no lo hubiera entendido?
¿Ich hab dich doch nicht kritisiert und auch nicht  zitiert?  Ich hab nur die direkte Übersetzung gelobt im kontrast mit anderen.
Nunca te critiqué ni te cité. Solo alabé la traducción directa en contraste con las que se alejaban más del original.


----------

